# Pointillism Makeup. The Art of Makeup



## BellaLee (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi guys!!!Check this video!In this one you can see pointillism art on the face!It looks pretty cool in reality.

 If you liked this video, please share it with your friends. More art of makeup is coming soon.

 Pointillism /ˈpɔɪntᵻlɪzəm/ is a technique of painting in which small,  distinct dots of color are applied in patterns to form an image.

Pointillism By Queen Bella Makeup - YouTube


----------



## lifeisbeautiful (Sep 27, 2016)

I love Pointillism! I'll have to check out the video.


----------



## Sabrin (Jun 3, 2017)

Great for Halloween.


----------

